# Second cockapoo



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi there everyone!

This is my first post on this forum! I have been reading for a while though and really enjoy everyone's posts! 

We have a three month old cockapoo named Samson. Love him to death! He is the greatest dog! So great I want another one. I'm crazy! Anyway I wanted advice on getting a second dog. When do you think is a good time to add a second puppy? I'm worried if we wait too long he won't accept a new dog in the family, but that if we did it too soon, it will disrupt his training routine. 

Also, he loves me a whole bunch, follows me around like a shadow, will this stop if we get another poo? Will he be more interested in another dog than the people in our family? I love the way he is always with me.

Thanks. I'm going to add a picture of him! He is a american cocker/mini poodle and the breeder says he'll be a big one and probably max out at 25lb. He is currently 12 lb at 3 months. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, :welcome: to you and Samson, he's really gorgeous. I love the American cross :love-eyes:

I think the general recommendation is when your first dog is 2 years old but I don't know many Poo owners who have waited that long...couldn't resist! Personally, I would wait until Samson is around one year old as they go through different developmental stages at around 5 months and one year and behaviour can be affected. I'm desperate for no.2 now but held back for other reasons as my dog has been very ill and full recovery has taken a long time. 

Enjoy your puppy as he will soon grow up!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Samson is gorgeous! There are 7 months between my two. The gap has been perfect, they adore each other and it's been lovely having 2 young ones together. I made sure Dexter was fully house trained and had finished his obedience classes first. Mine are great companions for each other and my relationship hasn't changed with Dexter at all. They are both very loving to me and each other. Lots of us have 2, cockapoos are such easy dogs and two are double the pleasure!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have 14 Month old and a 16 week old...there have been a number of threads a bout the'right' age...what I've discovered in my own experience is:-

1/ both dogs having the same energy levels

2/ I think it is important that dog number one has a certain level of training before getting number two - trying to train two is tough

3/ Betty is no longer 100% focused on me - a good thing and not detrimental to our relationship

I think these things are more important than the 'age'...oh and I love having two.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

exciting..... go for it


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

We also have a pup aged 3 months and have been thinking about a second poo. Although our concerns are the same as yours. Ours is really loving and cries when one of us leaves the room and I worry that he will feel left out if we had another. Might wait for another couple of months and see how he is. I also don't want him to feel left out. 
His weight today is 10 and a half pound so could be quite a big fella !!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you'll find that having another poo will mean Merlin won't suffer the separation anxiety when you leave the room as he'll have company that he can play with! I always used to have two dogs as I felt it was good for them to have company, but although I would love a second poo I think I'm going to have to stick with one, alas. But I think it's a good point that the first one should have had some training first to make life easier. I am really envious of you thinking of getting a second one!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Merlin will have a companion so won't miss you quite so much when you leave the room. 2 cockapoos are good company for each other when you go out as they are never alone.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have an almost 9 month old cockapoo male named Sami and just like you had been thinking of a playmate for him for quite a while! It was a very hard decision and I got lots of reassurance for other owners of 2 or more here, very helpful! I have a little girl picked out now, she is a chocolate, black and carmel colored american/toy cross (merle) and I am sooo very excited! We will pick her up Aug. 31st. Its a big decision for sure, and took a bit of begging the husband as well as he is very attached to Sami and thought of him as an "Only child". We have been married 15 yrs with no pets so this is a hugh change for us, but we adore Sami, he has been such a wonderful addition to our home and was definately a good decision! That being said, we are very excited (and a bit scared of the transition for Sami), so you will go thru a cornicopia of emotions! It is a personal decision and a big committment, more than I realized, but we love him so much and now cannot imagine life without him. Sorry for the long post but I wanted you to know I can identify with your desires! I think for us this is definately the right decision and cant wait to introduce our Carley on here (if I can remember how to post pictures!) lol good luck!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it better to have the same *** dogs or go for one of each ??
With having Merlin (male) thought it would be nice to get a female. Like the idea of having 2 so they have each other and won't be on their own, and maybe we could go on holiday and not worry so much about leaving them.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Samson is lovely, very like my puppy ... I love the Americans 
xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I went for a different *** for my second, I didn't want to risk two males trying to be king of the castle with each other!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I have always understood that 2 males fight. So a limitless lady would be lovely. 
I agree with Samsons owner that I love my first poo so much and would not like to make him feel left out. 
It's because the cockapoo's are such lovely dogs that we can't resist them


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys! You are awesome! Sammy is starting his training next week, so I will just sit tight and wait for him to finish training lessons and be house trained before thinking about another cockapoo. 

Again thanks for all your replies.

Nanci, what breeder are you getting your new puppy from? I got Sammie from a breeder in SC and we live in Charlotte, NC


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally I would wait a bit until your puppy is 100% settled and knows it's place in your family. He is delightful now but I promise you, you won't feel the same way when you have one puppy going through adolescence whilst you're trying to house train the other! 

Also, and I'm sorry if this is a bit morbid, think of years to come. Cockapoos thankfully have a very long life expectancy especially compared to pure-bred dogs but nonetheless if you were to lose two dogs in quick succession you'd be devastated. 

I say this but I am SO tempted to get another (if only I could afford it!)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

There are 7 months between Hattie and Minton. Hattie was housetrained and settled at night but still young enough to be able to play full on with another pup. Minton has been much easier than Hattie possibly because he has her to follow and also play fight with which has saved my hands from scratches and nips! I like having two dogs for all sorts of reasons but mainly I don't feel so guilty if I need to pop out for a couple of hours. Some say wait until your first dog is at least 18months to two years old but it is personal choice and you know your first dog and how mature he is. It is worth remembering though the second puppy may not behave as you expect as they are very much individuals. Go for it if you feel you are ready.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

We have two. No drawbacks. Though my husband was worried about taking attention away from his girl it is working out great. Our second is a male. They both get more than their attention and love. We had two kids and this is no different, except the poos love us uncodtionally. Lol.
we waited til our first was 3.5 We were advised that a big benefit to getting a second dog is they keep the first one young and playing longer. If they are both close in age not sure you would get this benefit.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Brenda your two look adorable! 
Nanci can't wait to see a photo of your new Merle Carley!


----------

